# New here



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi everyone,
We're new to this site. Just wanted to say hello.
I know the answer to my question probably lies deep within these threads, so I'm going to just throw it out there so I can get it answered. Hope that's ok.
We live on the Central Coast of California. 

We like to dry camp (disperse camp). We have a 30 foot trailer. I have been over many websites about dispersed campgrounds, but your experience with this would be much more helpful than perusing the websites.
So, the question is: Does anyone know of a great (or several great) campsites within 3-4 hours of Pismo Beach? We love water, so staying by a river or lake or beach is imperative. We usually camp in Spring or Fall, to avoid crowds.
Any information would be really helpful.
Thank you all!
sharon


----------



## EstherChacon (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello, I am glad to see you


----------

